# Tell me about your Taurus child



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

You know, I never used to really read much into astrological signs, but now I am thinking there is really something to them! I am the classic Scorpio - every description I read fits me to a T. My little sister was a Taurus, and she could be the most stubborn person, and although we are great friends now, we fought like we were going to kill each other while growing up.

Well, ds is a Taurus, and when we are in the middle of something that turns into a power struggle (diaper changes, throwing, etc.) he gets this look on his face that is pure resolution that he is not going to give in on this one. I try hard to keep things from turning into power struggles, but sometimes they seem to end up there. And I can't help but get this feeling that I have a long road ahead of me!









So what traits have you noticed in your Taurus child? Any tips?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I'm a taurus and I fit the description to a 't'. My dd is also taurus and - unfortunately - also fits the description perfectly. Sorry, I don't have any tips, as I'm in the same boat and still trying to figure things out.


----------



## JuneMama (Aug 10, 2002)

Well, my ds is not a Taurus (Thank God! LOL) but I am! I also fit the description to a "T"! My mom and my dh are Leo's, so you can imagine how we clash! LOL Good luck to you with your ds! Just try to keep in mind that it's not his fault he's stubborn!


----------



## Kylix (May 3, 2002)

Uh oh...you're a scorpio and your son is a taurus???

The irresistable force meets the immovable object....

Tauruses and Scorpios are known to be opposite signs, I believe.

I know this because I'm a scorpio and my ex boyfriend was a Taurus...bad match but then again that was probably had more to do with him being a psycho anyway =)

I hope that you get the information you need on your son...that's quite a match you have there. Both very strong willed signs.

Kylix


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

My little Taurus is the bull headed child of her birth sign. Someone asked her the other day if she were a Taurus- her reply was "NO! I'm Lucy!" complete with angry face. My mom is also a Taurus, so I guess I am used to it.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Okay, now you all are really scaring me!


----------



## Mama2Mila (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm a Scorpio, too and my DD is a taurus. She's definitely willing to go into any powerstruggle with me over diaperchanges etc. My mother is a taurus, too and we had a fighting/loving relationship when I was growing up, but are BEST FRIENDS now. And then my aunt shares my birthday and has a taurus daughter and said that it was a very easygoing relationship...Sorry if I'm confusing you...but that seems to show that it's probably a very individual thing. But should there be any truth to all of that, I'm already starting to label my DD "stubborness" with nicer words like "goal-oriented" etc. since I don't want her to be growing up with all those negative lables.


----------



## mommynay-nay (Nov 20, 2001)

Well I love Tauruses, as mine is a very Taurean household. Both my husband and I are Tauruses, as well as my youngest son. Beware of labeling anyone according to their horoscope. Both my children are equally stubborn and only one is a Taurus. Neither my husband nor I were or are any more stubborn than the average person. There are other "traits" I suppose that fit us, but they are flexible, particularly with age and circumstance.

How old is your son? My oldest caused me to tear my hair out until he was 5 and now we negotiate better. (He is not a taurus.) I find my kids are helping me to change (something we crusty old Taureans hate) my point of view and my strategy and in the process, becoming a different, hopefully better person. Hey, that's what they're here for and I love it!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I am a Taurus born in the Year of the Ox! Persistent? Yes, but I think that comes much more from my parents (Virgo and Aquarius who also raised a very persistent Scorpio) than from the date I was born. Stubborn and bull-headed? No, I like to discuss things and reach a compromise, I far prefer detailed explanations of my opinion to repeating the same statements, and I like to hear others explain their points of view even when mine is radically different. Stolid and conservative? Uh, no.









As a child, I was very compliant and eager to please. While cautious about risks, I was generally eager to try new things that didn't seem dangerous, such as new foods. I was extremely imaginative. My younger cousin who is also a Taurus has all of these same traits.

I think astrology is a big load of Taurus-poop.







While there is some effect on people of the time of year when they were born (because in a non-tropical climate it affects their experiences at different developmental stages in the first year, and because in a traditional school system it affects the ages of their peers relative to themselves) I think it is a much smaller effect than most other influences, so attempts to characterize people by their zodiac sign mostly boil down to stereotyping, which is rarely helpful. JMHO.


----------



## glh (Nov 19, 2001)

My oldest is 19 and a Taurus. I am also a Scorpio. Ds has always been sort of a perfectionist. He was very quiet as a young child, but eventually outgrew his shyness and now has lots of friends, both male and female. He was never one to come right out and share everything with you. It had to be on his own terms and time. He could be stubborn, but only when it was something he really cared about. He is in college now and doing great. He was always pretty independent and still is. He is majoring in education and wants to be a teacher. He was pretty easy to raise and I think our personalities are more alike than different.

Now, if you want to talk about clashing ask me about my 6 yr old Gemini son, we are such opposites and he is very spirited. My Libra daughter is only 2 and seems at this age to be more like me in personality (quiet). All in all I think it has more to do with inborn personality and birth order than astrological signs. It is fun to speculate though.


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

I am a Taurus. I am stubborn. Notoriously so.

But I remember my older sister had this little cat calender with a few sentences about each sign, and she read mine and went on about how stubborn I was. But I'm not sure she was right - she's no expert on people.

To this day, I don't know if I'm stubborn because I'm a Taurus, or because it was expected of me.

We observe Dd, but do our best to avoid labeling her. Like when she's full she'll play with her food, going from one piece of tofu to another, and Dh catches himself saying "why can't you make up your mind which one you want?" She wants them all: they're toys now that she's full.

We don't want to label her as an indecisive twit when she's just a baby whose had enough to eat.


----------



## alie (Jan 1, 2003)

I am a Taurus and my son is a Taurus. He is a wonderful, bright person who has his own view on life, which I respect immensely and an amazing amount of integrity. I don't know if it's his sign or what, but I adore him, and we don't have alot of conflict. I would say that something that "works" is to not, not go head on with him. And listen alot. I think you are lucky to "have" a Taurus! ( not that I totally believe in astrology, or anything, but it is fun)


----------



## sozobe (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm monumentally stubborn.

My dd is monumentally stubborn.

I'm a Capricorn, she's a Saggitarius.










(All this Taurus stuff fits both of us to a T, I tell ya...)


----------

